# Do you qualify for second grade in China?



## christiana (Jan 24, 2009)

Here is a little 'test' that is (supposedly) part of a second grade Computer class in China . Some figure it out right away.
Others report having to work on it for a week (or more) to solve it. 

Click on the test below .

Frog Leap TestHere is a little 'test' that is (supposedly) part of a second grade Computer class in China . Some figure it out right away

(sorry the link doesnt seem to work)Here is a little 'test' that is (supposedly) part of a second grade Computer class in China . Some figure it out right away.
Others report having to work on it for a week (or more) to solve it. 

Click on the test below .

Frog Leap Test


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess I failed. I can't fin the link.


----------



## christiana (Jan 24, 2009)

For some reason the link wont come through. Sorry, it was much fun!!
Mods, please remove thread.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jan 24, 2009)

Frog Leap Test


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah! I can be in second grade!


----------



## Prufrock (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks. That was a fun puzzle.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 24, 2009)

I did it, but there was no timer. I'm pretty sure I failed


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 24, 2009)

I did it within 2 mins (after I solved it the first time).


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 24, 2009)

I guess not.......


----------



## moral necessity (Jan 24, 2009)

I failed..........so I cheated. I should have approached it with more patience. Thanks, that was fun!


----------



## py3ak (Jan 24, 2009)

I eventually got it -and eventually was able to duplicate the result. The principle is simple, but the application is hard!


----------



## historyb (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I can't be in 2nd second grade


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 24, 2009)

Took about 40 tries, but finally got it.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 24, 2009)

I got it after a few times. It's pretty easy once you get your head around how it's done.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jan 25, 2009)

I must have slipped through the cracks because I went to university there and I still can't do it.


----------



## christiana (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a terrible time with this! Finally today I did it and am thankful to qualify for second grade in China! That was really difficult! Whew!


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 26, 2009)

After I realized how I had to think, I figured it out, but it took me longer than 2 minutes the first time. That was very good.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 26, 2009)

My wife did it, and after having shown me I was able to do it, I do not know why but I am an idiot at those type of games


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> I guess I failed. I can't fin the link.




-----Added 1/26/2009 at 10:09:37 EST-----

I give up! I have ADHD


----------



## nicnap (Jan 26, 2009)

Got it after the second time...that was fun. Thanks.

-----Added 1/26/2009 at 10:41:59 EST-----

Wow...I tried again, and didn't get it; I thought I had memorized it...hmmm. I'll keep trying til I master it.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 26, 2009)

Hint: don't get two of one type in front of one of the other.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Brad said:


> Hint: don't get two of one type in front of one of the other.



That's completely impossible!  Why can't I do it? Grrrrrr!


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Hint: don't get two of one type in front of one of the other.
> ...


Well, that's true, should have said don't allow it without a way for the front of the pair to leap over the one.


----------



## OPC'n (Jan 26, 2009)

Brad said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...



Why don't you just write out the directions for me so I can play too?


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 26, 2009)

Warning! Spoiler!

A B C - D E F
1 2 3 4 5 6 7
C to 4, D to 3, E to 5, C to 6, B to 4, A to 2, D to 1, E to 3, F to 5, C to 7, B to 6, A to 4, E to 2, F to 3, A to 5


----------



## Augusta (Jan 26, 2009)

Cool! I like brain teasers.


----------



## Quickened (Jan 26, 2009)

Took me a couple of tries but i finally figured it out


----------



## gene_mingo (Jan 26, 2009)

Well good thing all i need to know to be in chinese second grade is that. I thought reading and writing chinese would be more important. Guess they don't work on that till the 3rd grade???


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 26, 2009)

I did it in about 10 tries, maybe 4 minutes. But I've seen some things similar to that before. 

I'm skeptical that it is actually a Chinese 2nd grade computer test. First of all, it doesn't test any computer knowledge (unless computer refers to format, not curriculum). Second, most schools that do logic training wait until middle school. Maybe it's on a second grade "game" computer.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jan 26, 2009)

try this one fellas. this one is japanese. i posted it a while back.

Japanese IQ Test


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 26, 2009)

I had to do it twice. The second time didn't take as long but it still didn't come fast.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jan 26, 2009)

I passed!


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 26, 2009)

This is great! Thanks Mods.


----------



## Staphlobob (Jan 27, 2009)

Tried 3 or 4 times. Flunked terribly.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 27, 2009)

Took my 12 yr old to show me.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 27, 2009)

It is still funny even though I know how, guess I must have the humor level of a chinese 2 grader


----------



## Rocketeer (Jan 27, 2009)

The solution (spoiler!):

I've given the stones the frogs are sitting on numbers, see image:






Now in this order, click the frogs on the following stones:
3, 5, 6, 4, 2, 1, 3, 5, 7, 6, 4, 2, 3, 5, 4
and done. Mind you, the stones and not the frogs are the ones I numbered.


----------



## JOwen (Jan 27, 2009)

Got it. Funny, in Alberta Canada, this is considered to be a kindergarten test.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 27, 2009)

So you Canadian are ahead of ex 3rd world countries


----------



## JOwen (Jan 27, 2009)

Evidently!


----------



## tellville (Jan 27, 2009)

JOwen said:


> Got it. Funny, in Alberta Canada, this is considered to be a kindergarten test.



Preach it brother!

For those who can't figure it out but don't want a spoiler just think this way: What type of move guarantee's failure?


----------



## Augusta (Jan 27, 2009)

The Japanese one was really fun too. At first they seem impossible but then it comes. My kids loved both of these they like the challenge.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 27, 2009)

Why does a Chinese test have a Spanish reset button?


----------

